# Kanneti is nuts.



## masterofthebass (Jul 4, 2010)

fasts.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2010)

another sub10 avg5 O_O


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 4, 2010)

Single7.40	
Avg 9.95 

whoa


----------



## Shortey (Jul 4, 2010)

I was making this topic at this very moment. He also got a 7.40 single. 

EDIT: I got ninja'd
EDIT2: I'm 4th in the world now..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

any viddyoh's?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> EDIT2: I'm 4th in the world now..



sad morten is sad


----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2010)

11.11 (11.36) 10.33 8.41 (7.40)
Similair to Erik's ER. Who would guess a year ago that Tomasz would be pushed down to 4th place?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 4, 2010)

irontwig said:


> 11.11 (11.36) 10.33 8.41 (7.40)
> Similair to Erik's ER. Who would guess a year ago that Tomasz would be pushed down to 4th place?



I'm surprised that he is still in top5 with 10.07 ...


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 4, 2010)

What does "nuts" mean?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> What does "nuts" mean?



He means that you're insanely fast.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 4, 2010)

Kanneti is insane!


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

Holy crap.


----------



## Escher (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, I really hope we see a lot more of these before European Champs, it will make things very interesting there 

Does anybody have the scramble/solution to the 7.40?


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet kannedogg


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> Does anybody have the scramble/solution to the 7.40?



More importantly, does anyone have it on video??


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

Owow.


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 5, 2010)

wtf, he didnt even have a sub10 single in any other rounds.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 5, 2010)

awesomez


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 5, 2010)

just like that...


----------



## @uguste (Jul 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have the scramble/solution to the 7.40?
> ...



Yes, it has been filmed and it should be online soon


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

7.40 was full step, with an X-cross, from what I've been told.


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, full step, easy cross,
and G perm or R, I'm not sure...


----------



## ryo (Jul 6, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> wtf, he didnt even have a sub10 single in any other rounds.


But he always did a lot of sub 10 at home and he didn't practice so much recently because of his "baccalauréat" (final highschool exam) 

And there is no skip too on the 8.41.

Edit :


Escher said:


> Does anybody have the scramble/solution to the 7.40?



Here is the scramble : U2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D L B' L' R' U' L2 U L


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn, 7.40 full step is unbelievable.... Amazing avg from kanneti lol


----------



## riffz (Jul 6, 2010)

'rio said:


> Here is the scramble : U2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D L B' L' R' U' L2 U L



My solve:

X-Cross: M' U2 M R U2 R B'
Pair 2: U L U L' U2 R' U' R
Pair 3: R U2 R' d' R' U' R
Pair 4: U' L' U' L
OLL: U R d L' d' R’ U l U l’
PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Yes, full step, easy cross,
> and G perm or R, I'm not sure...


What is full step?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> 'rio said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the scramble : U2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D L B' L' R' U' L2 U L
> ...



wrong cross. try something more like

z' y' D R2 F D'
U' R U R' d' R' U' R
U' L U L' U2 L U' L'
U y R U R' U R U' R'
U' r' U2 R U R' U r
gperm


----------



## Toad (Jul 6, 2010)

r U2 M B' R2
y d' R U' R' U2' L' U L
R U R' U R U' R'
y2 R U' R' U R U' R' U
L' U2 R U R' U2 L U'

Winter Variation <3


----------



## Weston (Jul 6, 2010)

X-cross R B' r R' r'
F2L 2: U R U' R'
F2L 3: U L U L' U' L U L'
F2L 4: R' U2 R

Maybe that was his F2L?

EDIT:
NEVER MIND


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Shkanneti said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, full step, easy cross,
> ...



A solve where you didn't skip any steps by luck.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 6, 2010)

HE USES ORANGE CROSS STOP TRYING TO MAKE RECONSTRUCTIONS ON YELLOW


----------



## Weston (Jul 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> HE USES ORANGE CROSS STOP TRYING TO MAKE RECONSTRUCTIONS ON YELLOW


----------



## brunson (Jul 6, 2010)

Color neutral FTW!!!


----------



## Toad (Jul 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> HE USES ORANGE CROSS STOP TRYING TO MAKE RECONSTRUCTIONS ON YELLOW



Mine wasn't a reconstruction, it was just a nice solve


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 6, 2010)

brunson said:


> Color neutral FTW!!!





DavidWoner said:


> HE USES ORANGE CROSS


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> HE USES ORANGE CROSS STOP TRYING TO MAKE RECONSTRUCTIONS ON YELLOW



on my cube yellow=orange 

edit: 
maybe something like this:
y2 z Uw R2 F U'w 
M F' M'
U' R' U R y U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R'w U2 R U R' U Rw
y2 G perm


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 6, 2010)

So, yes, i use Orange cross, and finally, it was a Rsym perm.


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

EDIT: wtf was the third pair


----------



## ryo (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahaha, "énorme !" and Phil had his "oh le petit cochon" head.


Edit :
8.41...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 7, 2010)

Thread title says it all: Kanneti is nuts!

I'm so glad he is coming to Czech Open! With him Erik and Tomasz, 3x3x3 podioum is going to be tough!


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

I posted the video with a reconstruction here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=411265#post411265


----------



## ryo (Sep 4, 2010)

1 Kanneti Sae Han	France	8.56	DNF	8.90	10.11 13.06
Too bad...

( http://live.francocube.com/GL/index.php#3 )


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2010)

Ouch, that could have been amazing.


----------



## Weston (Sep 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Ouch, that could have been amazing.



Because 10.69 isn't amazing already or anything


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2010)

Not when you've done sub10 ;P


----------



## ryo (Oct 25, 2010)

And 2 more sub 10 avg for Kanneti at Naoned Open (semi final and final)...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

'rio said:


> And 2 more sub 10 avg for Kanneti at Naoned Open (semi final and final)...


 
What was the average?


----------



## ryo (Oct 25, 2010)

Something like 9.75 and then 9.9x


----------



## TMOY (Oct 25, 2010)

IIRC his average ni the finals was 9.94.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 25, 2010)

And the title stands for itself...


----------



## ryo (Jan 29, 2011)

Kanneti just text me that he did a new OH ER avg today at Breizh Open...


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

what was the time?


----------



## ryo (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know, but obviously 16 something...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2011)

I like how this thread is "Come and see what Kanneti's done now"


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 30, 2011)

Has Faz already tried the scramble? 
anyway, Kanneti's just really fast.


----------



## @uguste (Jan 30, 2011)

16.64 ER 
16.34, 14.43, 16.86, 21.90, 16.72
And 16.73 in final


----------



## Mr.Toad (Apr 18, 2011)

Kanneti did a 9.27 average at Diñs Open (congrats!). Since he did it on the second round, and it's not an European record, there's nothing on the WCA's front page about this, even when it's 6th in the world. Because this kind of thing I think they should change the criteria to display fast times at the front page. In my opinion it would be better to announce every top-10 result for the main categories, for example. What do you think?


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2011)

Too much information. If you care about it you will know.


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

Dene said:


> Too much information. If you care about it you will know.


 
Sure, but it is at least more relevant than say, when someone sets the African Master Magic record, which would come up.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it more relevant? I don't think it is.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, personally I'd care more that a given time was fast than that it was a regional record. Maybe we could have two criteria, e.g. any improved time in the top 20, or any continental/world record...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

so 9.49 avg is no longer Top 10!  (Michal Pleskowicz got a 9.35 avg this weekend)


;_;


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, personally I'd care more that a given time was fast than that it was a regional record. Maybe we could have two criteria, e.g. any improved time in the top 20, or any continental/world record...


 
I think this is a good idea.



Yes said:


> so 9.49 avg is no longer Top 10!  (Michal Pleskowicz got a 9.35 avg this weekend)
> 
> 
> ;_;


 
Yeah but... I think you are definitely going to get a sub 9 avg sooner or later this year


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

Dene said:


> Is it more relevant? I don't think it is.


 
Well that's fair, but I imagine more people would care if someone got a 7.23 average of 5 than someone setting an unimpressive continental record. I certainly do.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2011)

Well sure but that would be the WR and it would be displayed.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> Well sure but that would be the WR and it would be displayed.


 
Err, I meant 8.23 lol. Something great but not a record of any kind if it was by say, another Australian.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 3, 2011)

Guess who did a sub-9 average (8.91 IIRC) at Dolmen Open today ? 
(no video, sorry...)


----------



## Shortey (Jul 3, 2011)

think it was 8.92 avg


----------



## Mr0. (Jul 4, 2011)

9,69 8,44 11,63 8,63 8,33 => 8,92


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr0. said:


> 9,69 8,44 11,63 8,63 8,33 => 8,92


who was this?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 4, 2011)

> who was this?



I'm pretty sure that's Kanneti.

At least he didn't beat your average.


----------



## lachose (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, that's Kanneti's average.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 5, 2011)

The WCA is nuts:



the WCA site said:


> Hippolyte Moreau won the Dolmen Open 2011 with an average of seconds. Kanneti Sae Han finished second (8.92) and Antoine Piau finished third (12.86).



Congratulations to Hippolyte for his WR, Feliks will have a hard time beating that


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 5, 2011)

TMOY said:


> The WCA is nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Hippolyte for his WR, Feliks will have a hard time beating that


I didn't know Hippolyte was so fast! But then again, most of the other people DNFed in the final.


----------



## Forte (Jul 5, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I didn't know Hippolyte was so fast! But then again, most of the other people DNFed in the final.


 
Well, his average WAS seconds.


----------



## Aakash (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the BLD finals got mixed up with the 3x3 final results. Tech error. These seem to pop up quite a bit


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm stupid. Fixed.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol WCA , it's ok Tim


----------

